# 25hp Merc on Copperhead



## jgstephenson (Nov 14, 2008)

Mario:

Call the folks at Powertec.....


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I second the Power Tech rec - When you call them they will spend some time with you. Also, they will trade a prop back if you are not satisfied. When I called them for a prop for my new 30 tohatsu he knew exactly what prop I should use. Good luck George


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

I would start with SRA 4 Blade 12 pitch or SRA 3 blade 13 pitch.

http://www.ptprop.com/images/stories/docs/bclass.pdf

CR/TSS


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

Capt Ron, would I lose a little top end with the 4 vs. the 3?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

You will most likely lose about 2 mph on the top end with a 4 blade but you would get a better hole shot and plane at slower speeds. I'm using the 4 blade when I distribute weight aft. 

CR/TSS


----------

